# Audi S4 S6 Complete Strut Shock Kit * SPRING SALE & FREE SHIPPING *



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

BLAUSport's Autobahn Series Audi S4 S6 Shock Kit Includes (depending on application and kit):
- Front Strut Assemblies
- Front Upper Strut Mounts and Bearings
- Front Strut Bump Stops and Dust Sleeves (Boots)
- Front Suspension Strut Absorber Hardware Kit (Required for Proper Reassembly)
- Rear Shock Absorbers
- Rear Shock Mounts
- Rear Shock Bump Stops
- Rear Suspension Shock Absorber Hardware Kit (Required for Proper Reassembly)
- Anti-Seize Assembly Lubricant
- Thread Locking Compound (Required for Proper Reassembly)
*Why are Blausport Audi struts or shocks your best choice?*
Click here for the full writeup on our Blausport Autobahn Series of Audi struts and shocks.
*Blaufergnugen! Inc's Audi Parts Department*


----------

